# Hello



## Yelena

Hi,

My names Yelena, I'm 23 and the boards told me to introduce myself 

I'm collecting Two male 6 week old brothers later today.

Am quite excited.

I'm using my old hamsters cage (yes, I've check its mouse safe...aparently) until tomorrow evening when I can get to my pet store and get it a big, bog standard wire cage. The hamster cage I'm going to use for tonight is a joke tbh. Its a nightmare to clean and all the little tunnel things break. Cant be bothered with that haha.

I'm concerned they may be able to get out of any cage at this age but then I've heard aquariums are bad for their breathing- could anyone confirm/deny this for me?

Thanks Mucho

-Yel


----------



## Cait

They can easily get out of a gap that you can get your little finger through. You need gaps of 6mm square or less. Depending on where you live you can buy 5mm mesh from garden centres and DIY shops to modify cages or make lids with. Aquariums need a full screen (5mm mesh as above) lid but if they are cleaned once a week and the tank isn't overcrowded there shouldn't be a problem. As with all cages you just need to make sure there is adequate ventilation/air circulation.


----------



## Yelena

Their absolutely tiny! Their in the cage at the moment and they've not stopped exploring!

My fiancée is picking up a small aquarium until we can get a proper cage.

One of them has red eyes, I believe this means hes sterile. Are there any draw backs/ positives from this? I'm not planning on breeding them so I dont think it matters however as he is with his brother I'm just wondering if this will have an effect on their relationship


----------



## Cait

Red eyes don't mean they're sterile :lol: Where did you get that idea?


----------



## Yelena

really? my boyfriend told me, guess I should know by now how much he teases me


----------



## windyhill

Hello & Welcome to the forum 
Eye color has nothing to do with a mouse been sterile or not


----------



## Yelena

so pink/red eyes are normal? cool

Woke up last night to them both starring at me- was a tad creepy 

Am going to get a new cage for them tonight as the one I'm using now is my hamsters old one and theres not much for them to play on


----------



## WoodWitch

Yelena said:


> so pink/red eyes are normal?


Perfectly normal :lol:

Welcome to the forum

:welcomeany


----------



## Yelena

So I told my boyfriend that you lot said pink eyes where normal and he started giggling.

Turns out he was just winding me up....again. Typical!


----------



## Autumn2005

Welcome to the forum. My very first doe was pink eyed, and though I decided to breed away from pink eyes, she had three litters for me before I retired her.


----------



## Yelena

why did you decide to breed away from pink eyes?

Just curious


----------



## Autumn2005

I didn't really care for the look. I like the look of the dark eyes better, and most of my mice were dark eyed to begin with. Now they all are! But she was a good mouse.


----------



## Yelena

fair enough.

I'm not really a pink eyed kinda person (bad incident with an evil rabbit when I was 5) but my boys look kinda cool. Janco is all white with a big brown/grey splodge all over his nose. Looks like hes sneezed haha


----------



## Autumn2005

Why the name Janco? Is the other brother called Ari? Is that why you used Yelena? If you get another will you call him Valek?


----------



## Yelena

My name is Yelena (unfortunate when your brought up in Liverpool I tell you  ).

My boyfriend bought me the books for our first christmas as I'm a big book worm and obviously me and the lead have the same name. Cheesey, but kinda sweet that he took the time to think about the present- I got him a game for his playstation haha!

The brother is called Ari, dont know what I'd call another one but not Valek as my boyfriend is my Valek


----------



## Autumn2005

Very good. Pleased to meet another reader. Welcome to the mice world, and good luck with Ari and Janco. I'd love some pictures.


----------



## zany_toon

Welcome from a fellow newbie!! Can I be nosy and ask what books it is? I'm a major book worm and am always on the look for something new to read!


----------



## Autumn2005

They're by Maria V. Snyder, and there are five books now, one more due late this year. The first is called Poison Study, the second is Magic Study, the third is Fire Study. Then the other two are set five years later, about a different character. Those ones are called Storm Glass, the second is Sea Glass, and Spy Glass is due out this year. I have nothing against recommending books; I'm an avid bookworm too. You like urban fantasy? Try Jim Butcher, the first is called Storm Front. In book 6 (12 are out not) he gets a dog called Mouse.


----------



## zany_toon

Thanks for that!! Yeah I love urban fantasy and Sci-fi so already have a few of the Dreden files in my collection! I'll have a look out for those ones though, they aren't ones I've come across before!


----------



## Yelena

Their really good books  Something about Valek that makes me swoon lol!

I'm trying to get pics of the boys but my partners laptop has broken- or should I say he broke his laptop lol- and I cant get the pics onto my netbook.


----------



## Autumn2005

If you've already tried Butcher, try Patricia Briggs, and either her Mercy Thompson series, or her Alpha and Omega series. The first of Mercy is Moon Called, the first of the other is Cry Wolf. Well, actually the first is a novelette in an anthology called On the Prowl, but the first book is Cry Wolf. Enjoy!


----------



## zany_toon

Thanks for that - I have Moon Called but hadn't heard of Cry wolf so I'll add them to my "to talk other people into buying for me" list :lol:


----------



## Autumn2005

For something that's funny and light hearted, try basically any book by Diana Wynne Jones. One of my all-time favorite authors, and you just feel happier after reading her books. I would go with Dark Lord of Derkholm, Charmed Life, or Howl's Moving Castle, as a first DWJ book to read, but if it has her name on it, I recommend it. Awesome lady.


----------

